# First Chance Spring Tourney Open at Tappan



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

March 27th...8am to 4pm....more details at this link...http://outdoorsmanrd.com/colwell7thannual1stchance.jpg


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Come on sunshine!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

How many boats are already registered for the tourney? How many are you expecting?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

There are no pre entries for this tourney. Pay at ramp only. Usually have between 25 and 35 boats.... if memory serves me right.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I am wimping out,was coming but not now.Call me a sissy


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone know any results from this one? I also whimped out due to the temps, but will definitely be fishing the one there next sun.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

What tourney is at Tappan next Sunday? I wasn't aware that there was one. Any info you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Took 6 lbs. 4 oz. With 4 fish to win. Big fish was a little over 3 lbs. Only 9 of 22 boats weighed in fish. It was cold!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

This coming Sunday April 3rd Coshocton Wrestling boosters has a tourny 7:30-4:00.At Tappan.

Wow, only a little over 6lb yesterday to win.........You can tell it was a bad day on Tappan.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks...I might have to see if I can make it. Any info on fees?


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

$40 Pre-registered or $50 at ramp +$5 for big bass.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one I was talking about and the weather is looking much better for this sunday!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am planning on fishin it...see you guys there.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I may fish it, there is a tourny on the Ohio River same day that I would rather fish,if river conditions improve a little I may go there instead.If not I will be Tappan bound.


----------

